# Expat proof of residence



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Hiya all
have a query regarding some personal paperwork needed to complete. It requires proof of active bank account- so CHECK, ID ( have ID book but not SA passport : expired and naturalised elsewhere), so I guess CHECK, and thirdly proof of residence, for which I have an address of parents in SA .....but as an expat living around the world where the work takes us, have no recent bills/ accounts (except bank) etc. 

Visits back are mainly to catch up with ageing family/ holiday. 

So for proof of residence, any other expats had a similar challenge, and how to overcome?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

gbu said:


> Hiya all
> have a query regarding some personal paperwork needed to complete. It requires proof of active bank account- so CHECK, ID ( have ID book but not SA passport : expired and naturalised elsewhere), so I guess CHECK, and thirdly proof of residence, for which I have an address of parents in SA .....but as an expat living around the world where the work takes us, have no recent bills/ accounts (except bank) etc.
> 
> Visits back are mainly to catch up with ageing family/ holiday.
> ...


If you did not retain SA citizenship, you will probably need a visa to enter the country.

Your own current residence? ( to provide authorities with an address where you can return to)

Your parents' address will be the place where you will reside whilst staying in SA.
It is a pity Joachim does not provide advice here anymore!


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, 

Which utilities/bills/ etc could 'easily' be applied for in my name so that a month from now these (having been sent to me at my parents address), would qualify as proof of residence (albeit for short stays).

Any suggestions?!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

gbu said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Which utilities/bills/ etc could 'easily' be applied for in my name so that a month from now these (having been sent to me at my parents address), would qualify as proof of residence (albeit for short stays).
> 
> Any suggestions?!


Where do those "bills" come from? Which country? ( countries)

Surely you must pay some sort of bill, short term insurance, tax, ???


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

walk into Edgars and open a 6 month clothing account buy smething on the account and pay the account off immediately, open a small cellphone account and give it to your flks to use as well as the Edgars account, 6 months and yu will have a credit record.
if you have a valid SA Id that is.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> walk into Edgars and open a 6 month clothing account buy smething on the account and pay the account off immediately, open a small cellphone account and give it to your flks to use as well as the Edgars account, 6 months and yu will have a credit record.
> if you have a valid SA Id that is.


Daxk....credit checks are down lately... you need a credit history!!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Daxk....credit checks are down lately... you need a credit history!!!


yep,its lt also why I still pay taxes in SA.
but I've also found that a quiet chat with someone top open something small works wonders.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> but I've also found that a quiet chat with someone top open something small works wonders.


Oh so you are one of them corrupt people!

Do you carry a bottle of whisky around with you as payment to open those small wonders?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Oh so you are one of them corrupt people!
> 
> Do you carry a bottle of whisky around with you as payment to open those small wonders?


thats me, I corrupt easily.
whisky??that people would be so cheap! 
I have just found taht if you speak to people nicely and tell them why you are doing it, their hearts open.
only traffic cops dont have hearts so its only when my wallet opens that they smile.

but then the last magistrate I faced did not believe that this old grey haired man in a three piece suit could possibly have been riding an unlicenced Offroad Scrambler recklessly.
I never said I did not, I merely asked if I looked as if I could be reckless?
but then the traffic cop never asked me to remove my helmet.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> thats me, I corrupt easily.
> whisky??that people would be so cheap!
> I have just found taht if you speak to people nicely and tell them why you are doing it, their hearts open.
> only traffic cops dont have hearts so its only when my wallet opens that they smile.
> ...


:flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Pigs do fly apparently 
I get the drift, but not looking for credit rating a la Edgar's account. 
But I guess an Edgar's account sent to home would satisfy proof of residence requirements?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

gbu said:


> Pigs do fly apparently
> I get the drift, but not looking for credit rating a la Edgar's account.
> But I guess an Edgar's account sent to home would satisfy proof of residence requirements?


Bank account?

You have exhausted the list, as the bill's usually needed are those for council tax, utilities, etc.

You are one difficult customer!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Bank account?
> 
> You have exhausted the list, as the bill's usually needed are those for council tax, utilities, etc.
> 
> You are one difficult customer!


Ignore, have just read your first posting regarding active bank account...


:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

gbu said:


> Hiya all
> have a query regarding some personal paperwork needed to complete. It requires proof of active bank account- so CHECK, ID ( have ID book but not SA passport : expired and naturalised elsewhere), so I guess CHECK, and thirdly proof of residence, for which I have an address of parents in SA .....but as an expat living around the world where the work takes us, have no recent bills/ accounts (except bank) etc.
> 
> Visits back are mainly to catch up with ageing family/ holiday.
> ...


 Why do you need all this paperwork if you are only coming for a visit?

:ranger:


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Johanna, your honour, or were you the cop that stopped Dakx in his tracks. 

I really do believe that story, except the bit about the helmet!


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

and you also missed the bit about rates, utilities etc in mothers name where she stays. 
Anyway I think I have my answers. 
xx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

gbu said:


> Johanna, your honour, or were you the cop that stopped Dakx in his tracks.
> 
> I really do believe that story, except the bit about the helmet!


 Daxk is delusional... humour him, he is slightly senile too.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

gbu said:


> and you also missed the bit about rates, utilities etc in mothers name where she stays.
> Anyway I think I have my answers.
> xx


So happy you are sorted... I thought the problem was the fact that the accounts go to your mother!
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Jo , no 'thumbsup' on my mobile app so try to imagine it here .... !


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Daxk is delusional... humour him, he is slightly senile too.


1998, about 300 yards before the Jukskei Bridge on the old Pretoria road, you turn off just before the Bucleugh feeder road and go up the sandtracks up to the stream crossing,over and then across the AE&Ci land across to the Quarry

Same bike in Mocambique on a 70k beach run 2003









my earlier bike in Lesotho








so.......:boxing:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

gbu said:


> Johanna, your honour, or were you the cop that stopped Dakx in his tracks.
> 
> I really do believe that story, except the bit about the helmet!


I wear an open face helmet, cop was young, their radio called them as a dead baby had been dumped at the river...
I did buy him a coca cola at the Courthouse afterwards, no hard feelings.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

age 47, 2 years before my daughters Birth.








so there!!!! lol


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> I wear an open face helmet, cop was young,


Could have been me, but then , I am still a spring "chicken"

:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Could have been me, but then , I am still a spring "chicken"
> 
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Naah the cop was good looking!! lol


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Naah the cop was good looking!! lol


 Cheeky!


:hurt:


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Naah the cop was A good looking GUY!! lol


lol


----------

